

The booming Y generation - michjeanty
http://www.usatoday.com/money/workplace/2005-11-06-gen-y_x.htm

======
mynameishere
Wow. There's a whole generation with a new explanation.

Casual dress.

------
ebukys
Brilliant, I feel like it's describing me to a T.

------
presty
what's with the 2005 articles?

